# Signatures allowed?



## Sara (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi,

I have been searching the Terms and all over the forums to try to figure out if it's OK to include a commercial site in signatures. I just want to make sure before posting. Does anyone know?

Thanks!

Sara


----------



## Zereh (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm sure I'll be quickly corrected if I'm wrong, but I think the rule is that links to commercial sites can only be listed from the Home Page URL spot in your user profile (i.e. no direct link to a commerical site from a post).


Z


----------



## MJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Sara said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I have been searching the Terms and all over the forums to try to figure out if it's OK to include a commercial site in signatures. I just want to make sure before posting. Does anyone know?
> 
> ...


Hi Sara
Could you send me the link in a pm? Thanks.


----------



## momcooks (Mar 21, 2005)

Is the


----------



## Andy R (Mar 21, 2005)

I am looking for a solution that will allow us to bring the image tag back in signatures. I want to automate the size enforcement of footer images just like avatars.  Maybe this will come out in the next release of the forum software.


----------

